# Are you close to your parents?



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you close to your parents?


I forgot to put 'both' as an option... 
You get the gist. Third time's the charm.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes but not on a deep level. Like we have a great relationship but I'd feel very awkward talking about personal issues (including SA)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No. We barely talk to each other. I've grown up essentially isolated.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not as close as I'd like to be, for various reasons, considering they are all I have in terms of any kind of emotional support. I am working on it though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I am close with both of them, and they are very supportive.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm somewhat close to my mom and my dad is basically a stranger who lives in our house.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

arnie said:


> No. We barely talk to each other. I've grown up essentially isolated.











pretty much the same here.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm somewhat close to my mom and my dad is basically a stranger who lives in our house.


Breakfast must be awkward...


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Not really. They do nothing but take advantage of me.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

My mom is nice. Sometimes she is a bit too nosy, and calls me too often, unnecessarily. My step-dad is allright, but can be a jackass at times.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm pretty close to both. My mom is pretty much the same as me. She loves the same shows and movies(Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, Kick-***), plays games, and watches sports. I was always with my dad when I was younger, but because of his health, we just watch shows together now.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm relatively close with both, but I've always been closer with my mother. There's things I can talk to her about that I wouldn't with my dad. My dad and I basically talk about football and work.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Breakfast must be awkward...


I eat in my room to avoid my dad lol. The mood in my house is generally awkward though, considering my parents have been completely ignoring eachother for about a year now. :|


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

My mom is amazing. I don't really know my father...what I do know I don't care for.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I get on fine with my parents, there are some things I wouldn't talk to them about. I get on a lot better with my brother though. I'm a little bit anxious around my dad at times, and we're pretty different people with different opinions, then again I don't have too much in common with either of my parents on the whole, but there are some things. 

The only time we ever all sit in the same room together really, is at Christmas, I have to split my time between my parents who sit in separate rooms all the time. My brother usually eats in his room (started doing that when I moved away to uni.) There's a lot of stuff that has put a strain on everyone's relationships in this house to be honest, but all things considered I do get on with them well.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm close with both.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

I used to be close with my dad but not any more. I get along better with my mom. I'm not incredibly close with either of them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No. I almost never talk to either of them. They hate me and they only make me feel even worse about myself.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

my parents have long been deceased so i would say no.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

"sigh" I'm closer to both my parents, AND my sister, than anyone. Is that a good thing? :/


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Im close to both my mom and dad always have been


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I am very close to my mother and I have been getting closer to my father since he retired about five years ago.

My dad worked very hard and many hours when I was living at home and I don't feel like I really knew him. I always appreciated the fact that this work allowed my mom to stay home with me and provided for my needs.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm close to both. *stares hard at the poll, waiting for that option to appear*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm very close to my mom. My dad and I have a complicated relationship, to say the least.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

We know each other well and shared a lot. This doesn't ensure a healthy relationship however. A great deal of secrets/lies manipulation and deception is in the picture.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm somewhat close to my father and am going into the same field of work, but I'm not close to my mother at all. It's a little depressing.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> I'm not close with either, seeing as both of them are very judgemental. We literarly sometimes don't talk to each other while being home together for a day or so, it's a shame. Love both of them but I wouldn't describe our relationship as close.


My mom's second marriage is to a proud bigot, and half the stuff that comes out of her mouth now is racist or just complaining about completely irrelevant aspects of other people's lives. I want to be close to her because she's my mom, but I just don't want another confrontation over the race of a complete stranger in the parking lot.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Now I feel close to both (ever since I opened up to them about "stuff"). My relationship with my dad has strengthened so much, I actually _want_ to be around him. My mum and I are still as we are.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm close with my mom but not my father. I don't want to be close with my father. He's a racist sick **** who hates animals and always yaps about money. I hope a dog attacks him one day.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not presently. They live elsewhere.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not at all close to my father. My mother and I have a complicated relationship (based on an unusual, unhealthy "closeness"); the normal pleasant/warm sorta closeness is so far from there.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm close to both my parents.

They're supportive and are always there when I need someone to talk to


----------



## Morris the Kat (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm perhaps a bit closer to my mom, but I have a fairly good relationship with my dad too.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Very close with mom.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Not really. I've always been envious of people who have close relationships with their parents because I've never had that. 

Recently my mom has been trying to make up for the way she acted was when I was younger. I appreciate that.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

doesn't feel like it, no.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> "sigh" I'm closer to both my parents, AND my sister, than anyone. Is that a good thing? :/


I think that's really great. Even though I have friends (as opposed to quite a few people with SAD), I treasure the relationship with my family way more. They really are there through thick and thin (pardon the cliché). 
I'm close to my sister as well. 



Nekomata said:


> I'm close to both. *stares hard at the poll, waiting for that option to appear*


I know, I know... I'm sorry if you feel excluded from my ill-thought out poll. 



cafune said:


> I'm not at all close to my father. My mother and I have a complicated relationship *(based on an unusual, unhealthy "closeness")*; the normal pleasant/warm sorta closeness is so far from there.


How is it "unusually close," if I may ask?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

As close as I want it to be.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Trademark said:


> As close as I want it to be.


how close is that?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Noll said:


> how close is that?


What's up Noll  I'm pretty close to the mother and somewhat close to the father. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Trademark said:


> What's up Noll  I'm pretty close to the mother and somewhat close to the father. Thanks for asking.


hey man, nothing's up. ah, i see.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm closer to my dad.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not sure. We talk to each other frequently but I've never felt like I really know them (nor do I feel like they know me).


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Right now I'm about thirty miles away from them as the crow flies; maybe an hour's drive in traffic.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hardly considering that there's a language barrier between us..


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd say I'm close to both parents, but in different ways. My mom and I do more things together like going to the mall or going for lunch. My dad though is more like myself in personality, and he's the one that I go to for advice.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Not at all. I haven't spoken to my dad since December and I only talk to my mom occasionally on facebook chat. It's going on three years since I've seen either of them.

My mom was very abusive to me during my teenage years and my dad was complicit with it so it's really difficult for me to have a relationship with them. I honestly don't even feel like I have parents anymore. They're just two people that I have a nagging obligation to keep in touch with.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> How is it "unusually close," if I may ask?


Oh, um.. She's a bit of a narcissist, so she doesn't respect even basic boundaries, is controlling, subtly manipulative, etc. etc. I'm treated like an extension of herself, not a separate person with feelings. Also, being immediate family, I have the "privilege" of hearing or being the target of insensitive thoughts (sans filter/mask) sometimes. There's an image to be maintained for others that doesn't apply to me.

I didn't know what else to call that but "unusual closeness" because it's "close" but certainly not normal (at least, I hope not). Maybe I should have left it at unhealthy. *shrugs*


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

No.

I maybe exchange a few words with my mom daily, but that's only because she talks non stop. My dad on the other hand, he might make a douche bag comment towards me once every couple days and I'll give him a smug grin.

Yup yup


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Moreso over the past two years; both mom & dad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not close with either of my parents. My dad has his own life & lives out of the city so we only catch up here & there every so often on skype & maybe once a year in person. I still live with my mom but we aren't close, our views are quite divergent & makes for a good bit of tension


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Id have to say I'm pretty close to my mother we generally get on well and I can tell her most things while we do fight and have disagreements we can usually always work them out. My father walked out on us before i was born so I have 0 feelings for him whatever.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No. My dad is too controlling and is the most insensitive prick+ trouble maker ever.His roughness has traumatized me from the womb until now. My mom just makes me feel worthless and belittled whenever I try to come to her.If I was forced to pick, then I'd say it is easier for me to go to my mom than my dad.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

I'm not close to either of my parents. I have never met my father and my mother did not raise me.
I have started to build a relationship with my mother but it is hard because she lives in a different state with her husband and their child.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not very close with my mom and my dad is dead.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty close with my mum, I loathe my father (for good reason).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Both, very.

13% are close with their dads, that says a lot doesn't it? Sad.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm fairly close to my mom, but I've never been close to my dad.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm pretty close to both. Why is that not a choice?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I'd say I'm close to both parents, but in different ways. My mom and I do more things together like going to the mall or going for lunch. My dad though is more like myself in personality, and he's the one that I go to for advice.


That is how my relationship with my parents goes as well


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My dad, yes... well ... not close as in I talk to him about everything and my personal stuff, and he doesn't really know anything that goes on in mind, I'm sparing him that since all I want is for him to be proud of me, not think of me as the miserable mess I really am. But I do care alot for him and he's the most important person in my life.

My mom on the other hand.... :lol


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I love them both. I would take a hundred stabs to the body to defend them.

But I do not really think they understand my mental state.


----------



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

My dad and I have a lot in common, so we get along. We meet for lunch maybe once a month just to catch up and talk. He's the one who taught me to read and work computers.

I don't remember ever receiving praise or encouragement from my mom except for "thanks for being patient" a few times, which roughly translates to "thanks for not making yourself noticeable in public when I'm stuck with you, freak." The most love I got growing up was being held while she talked on the phone or allowed to help with office work while she watched TV.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm very open with my mommy. She and I have ALWAYS been so close. I'm a true mommas girl. 
Not so close with my dad, though.


----------



## Katherine93 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm pretty close to my mother. She's very supportive and caring. I don't have any contact with my father. He basically wasn't a part of my life.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

I am not close to any of them. They can barely tolerate each other.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

I've always been a mommy's girl. I feel more comfortable/confident in social situations when i'm with her. I don't really have a relationship with my dad. I can't be myself around him.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, mainly my mother though as I mostly live with her. When dad comes home though I like spending time with him since he has an awesome sense of humor and takes me places xD. So both I guess.


----------

